# willow hill cobs?



## RoyalSapphire (27 November 2015)

hi ive found a horse on willow hills fb page and she looks suitable but my mum doesnt want to by from a dealer? i know some dealers can be aweful but ive had a look at their reviews and there arent any bad ones - unless they have been removed. before u say bout my mum she hasnt a clue bout horses and would probably think u were being cruel if u said about ur horses muzzle. does anyone have experiance with willow hill cobs? thx


----------



## be positive (27 November 2015)

I know nothing about the dealer but having had a quick look on the page I can only see 2 4 year olds available at the moment and while they look sweet enough would question whether you will have the experience to bring on a very young green pony and deal with whatever they may challenge you with as they grow up, get stronger and possibly more opinionated.

The grey has a massive cresty neck which may be because he was gelded late but may be a sign he has been allowed to get obese and could be at risk of laminitis or metabolic problems, his back end is weak and totally out of proportion to his front end, at first glance he looks flashy but look closer and you see the faults. 
The photos of the coloured mare don't give much of a clue.

You have only recently lost a pony don't be in too much of a rush to buy another, make a list of what you want and look at a few that tick all the boxes, ideally something that has done a bit and if your mum is paying even if she is clueless you will have to let her have some say in the matter, enjoy the search and hope you find a lovely new pony to have fun with.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (27 November 2015)

thanks. it was more the coloured we were intressted in. could u c anything in her that could have missed? x


----------



## Shay (28 November 2015)

There is a facebook page somewhere about dodgy dealers - I'm not on facebook so I can't help directly.  You might find it if you search this forum.  You do have to be careful asking about opinions for dealers as the responses can contravene forum rules.  (And no - I know nothing about this particular dealer either!)

There isn't really enough on that coloured mare to reach a view - although I absolutely see what Be positive means about the grey gelding!  If I was bring hyper critical of the mare I would say she is in a very muddy state for a dealer who wants to sell and could be being held in outline by the rider.  I would have expected something more close up. and something more detailed as to her state of training  / achievements.  But it could be that she has only just come in and they don't know anything about her.  She looks like she might be carrying too much condition - but so are many on the page.  I'm also slightly surprised not to be able to trace an real space address for this dealer?  They don't seem to advertise anywhere else which does worry me.

This wouldn't be my first choice for horse shopping I'm afraid.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (28 November 2015)

went to c her today she was very sweet but not what im looking for.


----------



## Shay (29 November 2015)

Keep trying - you'll find the right one eventually.  Horse shopping can be long and tedious - but it is important to get the right one.  Good luck.


----------



## annathomas (19 July 2016)

RoyalSapphire said:



			went to c her today she was very sweet but not what im looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Hi. Looking at buying from willow hill but it's quite a journey. Would you recommend paying them a visit?


----------

